# snaps from the 50mm 1.8 lens



## richiehwrd (Jan 1, 2008)

Here are a few snaps from my new lens on the canon xti for anyone looking to buy this lens. Its pretty nice.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## armymom67 (Jan 1, 2008)

i just bought this lense for my d80 nikon 50mm 1.8 its a great lense


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, the lens is certainly nice.
Whether your photos here can serve as advertisment for this lens is the question. I find them all pretty random, and I see many photo-technical flaws in most of them, not to mention composition. But ok, failed to see where you placed these at first, they are in Snapshots and Bloopers, so it is ok.

And that lens is nice FOR SURE!! I have one, too, and I like it a lot!

I edited your post, put spaces between your presented pics so they will no longer run one into the other, and numbered them. But I can't resize them, but the way they are, they are too large for viewing (for many). You might consider resizing them too 800x533, then everyone with any kind of screen will be able to view them without the need to scroll.


----------



## richiehwrd (Jan 1, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I edited your post, put spaces between your presented pics so they will no longer run one into the other, and numbered them. But I can't resize them, but the way they are, they are too large for viewing (for many). You might consider resizing them too 800x533, then everyone with any kind of screen will be able to view them without the need to scroll.




Alright I'll keep that in mind next time thanks.


----------

